# Holiday Theme



## JFF (Dec 20, 2022)

We have started our annual Christmas theme. So to speak our final spurt to Christmas or who is not yet in the Christmas mood.

If you encounter any technical problems in the process, please report them to us immediately.

Otherwise: It can be easily deactivated in the settings ("Disable holiday styling" in Preferences).


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 20, 2022)

The theme smoothly enough on both the desktop and the mobile versions of the site.

However, on the mobile, the amount of snow falling down is a bit much. It seems a bit distracting.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DaftPunk (Dec 20, 2022)

How do you turn it off


----------



## celeron4thhaswell (Dec 20, 2022)

it makes me dizzy and I don't know how to turn it off


----------



## JFF (Dec 20, 2022)

DaftPunk said:


> How do you turn it off



Disable holiday styling
In settings @thegrinch.


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 20, 2022)

Can confirm that the Christmas effect works on all themes available for the forum.

*Spoiler*: __ 




For disabling the effects (specifically):
1. Click on "Preferences" on your account settings
2. Go over to "Content Options"
3. Check "Disable Holiday Styling"
The snow theme should be gone now.


----------

